# Canadian forces interview



## linkinarmy (27 Oct 2010)

Well, i had my CFAT Medical and Interview today for the reserves infantry and all went well. I just have to do my physical when they call and book. I was just wondering why my interview was so short. All he asked me was the yes no questions. He didnt ask about anything personal or didnt check about how much i knew about my trade i was choosing. It was like a ten minute interview and most people say that there like an hour


----------

